
Ask HN: Why can't we acquire repeat users? - relaunched
I launched an MVP. Targeted my target market through Facebook groups and published several blog posts. We drove 2k+ users to the site, several hundred completed the intended behavior.<p>We haven&#x27;t focused on re-engaging, because we figured some percentage would do that on their own. Was that a mistake? Does our UI suck? What other mistakes might we be making? Any other advice to help grind our way to product &#x2F; market fit?<p>You can view our site at iPrompted.com
======
verdverm
What problem are you solving for me? (I do this event reminding with a
calendar today. Why is your experience going to be better for me?)

There is no way to create an account, how would I become a re-engaged user?
Are you sure your tracking can capture this as currently stands?

~~~
relaunched
We're using the sender information as a proxy for tracking repeat user
engagements, in conjunction with google analytics, which looks at session
behavior.

------
gms
Interview the users and ask them why they abandoned your site.

